# What is a good testkit???



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey i have never tested my water and ever since my bro had some fish die cause he had a prob in the water quality, ive been contimplating buying a test kit...

My question is, what are the best testkits, that give accurate info on all water scales???

thanks ahead of time for any info


----------



## discuspro (Jan 23, 2004)

I am wondering the same thing. I do know Hagen usually has good testkits, and some that can go fresh and salt water


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

most test kits will be accurate, just dont get strips, they are horrible. way off... my strips were telling me my tank was not cycled erven though it was for about a week until i used a kit to see it was.


----------



## klswvu (Mar 14, 2003)

Practical Fishkeeping has posted articles on Nitrite and Nitrate test kits:

Nitrite
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...?article_id=116

Nitrate
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/...p?article_id=96

klswvu


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Your lfs should keep a kit on hand. Just get one with nitrate, amm., ph. And I'm forgetting another one?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

k cool thanks alot


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Chad_linden said:


> Your lfs should keep a kit on hand. Just get one with nitrate, amm., ph. And I'm forgetting another one?


 Nitrite


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

A.P.I are very good


----------

